# Visa Confusion?



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

As i visit NZ immigration website, i fail to understand why there is no direct PR visa as it is for Australia and Canada under skill Migration.

As per my understanding NZ has *Skilled Migrant Category *and *Work to residence *for any1 qualified to apply fopr PR. But there isnt any visa which directly grants you a PR.

That means i get a Visa, stay for the timeframe find a job and then apply for Residence from work. 

what if i apply for PR visa under Skilled Migrant Category and have an job offer in NZ. do i still have to apply for Residence from work after 2 years or is there a way possible by which i can directy get residence visa.

Thanks.


----------



## antipodes (Aug 17, 2011)

ozmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> As i visit NZ immigration website, i fail to understand why there is no direct PR visa as it is for Australia and Canada under skill Migration.
> 
> ...


hi,
in NZ things work a bit differently than in Australia. You make sufficient points, and you will get either direct approval of your residence, or they will give you the 9 months 'work to residence'. it depends on a nr of factors, such as which immigration (offshore) branch processes your application. they may also ask you for an interview, and your answers to that interview will also affect their decision (whether to give you residence directly, or not).
if you really want to have NZ residence status, but you think that it would be easier and/or faster to get your Australian residence first, you can get your Aussie residence visa and then get on the plane and land in NZ, you will get your NZ residence stamp (status) upon arrival, at the passport control points. 
there's also another main difference, that you will never get "permanent" residence status in Australia, you will always get a 5 yrs residence visa (that you can renew every 5 yrs) , while as far as NZ residence is concerned, after 2 yrs of holding NZ residence visa you can then apply for your "permanent residence visa"...
hope this helps


----------

